# Good plants for a 2.5 gallon



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Thinking of planting one of my 2.5's. I want to know what plants will look nice in it


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Depending on how low or high tech you want to go, there is a range of plants you could choose.

For a low tech tank and in a tank of that size, I would go for some java fern (windelov and the narrow leaf varieties are nice), smaller species of anubias, and maybe even some bolbitis or crypts. 

If you went that route, all you would really require would be an inert substrate with some gravel tabs for the crypts. You could probably get away with using only natural light, as all of these plants have very low light requirements. Maybe dosing once or twice a week with a comprehensive fertiliser would be necessary but otherwise I only dose if I notice deficiencies. 

Otherwise you could go the whole hog and use aquasoil or just plain old garden soil and have a set-up with a lot of stem plants and floaters. This would however, need more maintenance and higher light due to the growth rate and requirements of such plants. You would also have to do more testing initially as some soil substrates can leech ammonia and other nasties out into the water column. However, once mature these tanks tend to be very stable as floaters and stems are essentially nutrient sponges and will take up a considerable amount of ammonia and nitrates from the water column.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Just thinking of a low matinance (SP) tank. >.> I am bad at keeping aquatic plants alive


----------



## paris38 (Oct 12, 2012)

If you like how they look(my dad doesn't like them)you could get some marmio moss balls.I have one and it doesn't need very much matinance.


----------



## Chuckee (Nov 17, 2012)

I have Egeria Densa in nearly all of my fish homes. It's ridiculously low maintenance and quick growing. Really the only thing that you ever have to do with it is break off the new shoots (if you don't, the mother "strand" will start to get raggedy looking, in my experience) and I, personally, absolutely love the look and sway of it. I know it's nothing too exciting, but I love it.

Also, Java Fern, Ludwigia, Anubias, Crypts and mosses.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Sad thing is, I graduated from horticulture and have kept very difficult houseplants alive


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

i just started a 2 gallon betta jar, so far no fishy but it's got about five stalks each of water wisteria, water primrose, some 2-3 inch tall anubias clones, and a big tall dracenia sanderia that's rooted in the middle and blooms out over the surface of the water. i'm thinking of putting a java fern in next.


----------



## Chuckee (Nov 17, 2012)

That's alright, you know?
One of my favorite opinions is that plants, just like animals and people, have to be compatible with their living companions. I know it's far from scientific, but I'm a strange child, and it's the way I feel.
If you've tried one a few times and had no luck, just try a different one. Eventually, you'll probably find one that likes your touch.

Out of curiosity, what kinds of plants have you tried, and what other lives share your home?


----------



## Chuckee (Nov 17, 2012)

homegrown terror said:


> i just started a 2 gallon betta jar, so far no fishy but it's got about five stalks each of water wisteria, water primrose, some 2-3 inch tall anubias clones, and a big tall dracenia sanderia that's rooted in the middle and blooms out over the surface of the water. i'm thinking of putting a java fern in next.


Water Wisteria really doesn't like me... :-(


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

Chuckee said:


> Water Wisteria really doesn't like me... :-(


haha it LOVES me...i can take a tiny little shoot, bury the end in some gravel and a week later i've got a big fat plant needing to be trimmed itself.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I tried that sword plant looking thingy and I think hornwart


----------



## Gryphon (Aug 24, 2012)

I've had great success with wisteria, ludwiga, cabomba, and willow hygro (hygro angustifolia) in a 2.5g glass tank with a 10w mini tube cfl. I haven't really touched the tank since I planted it except to trim the plants down a little bit now and again.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

The smaller anubias looks nice tied to rocks


----------



## MeowMeow (Nov 18, 2012)

homegrown terror said:


> i just started a 2 gallon betta jar, so far no fishy but it's got about five stalks each of water wisteria, water primrose, some 2-3 inch tall anubias clones, and a big tall dracenia sanderia that's rooted in the middle and blooms out over the surface of the water. i'm thinking of putting a java fern in next.


Since I just started a 2.5gl I would really love to see these plants in your set up. I'm trying to find plants for Meow.


----------



## Chuckee (Nov 17, 2012)

homegrown terror said:


> haha it LOVES me...i can take a tiny little shoot, bury the end in some gravel and a week later i've got a big fat plant needing to be trimmed itself.


I bury it in gravel: it rots. I bury it in sand: it rots. I bury it in river rock: it rots. I let it float: it rots. I tie it to something: it rots!


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

If you want a super easy, really nice plant that looks beautiful, toss in a banana plant. The one I have has sprouted 3 new leaves since I got it and is now in the process of rooting itself into my tank. The largest leaf is about 3 inches across now and getting bigger. I'm not exactly sure on how it would be in a 2.5 but mine seems to be doing well in my 5.5


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Chuckee said:


> Water Wisteria really doesn't like me... :-(


hmmm.... whats your lighting and wter change schedule? Water wisteria is like a weed...it's kind of hard to kill oO


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

MeowMeow said:


> Since I just started a 2.5gl I would really love to see these plants in your set up. I'm trying to find plants for Meow.


here, i posted the photos in a new thread but if you wanna see them, they're right here: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=120651


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Anarchis, Marimo, Crypts and there are some small swords.


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

microswords and chain swords would make a nice undergrown or shrubbery for a small tank.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Watermelon Swords.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Ok, so what kind of substrate? I have sand


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I use sand in all my tanks. Assassin snails will help if you get a snail problem or want something to stir up the sand.


----------

